# DSL Verbindung



## morph-x (28. Juli 2004)

Hallöchen,
ich habe mal wieder ne frage  ...und zwar hatte ich Windows XP-Home drauf, habe jetzt Windowas Xp-Pro drauf. Habe bei beiden Systemen den Assistent für neue Verbindungen benutzt um mein DSL einzurichten. Bei XP-Home hat er mir wenn ich die Verbindung angeklickt habe eine Verbindung von 400MBit/s angezeigt und jetzt bei XP-Pro zeigt er mir sie nur noch mit 100MBit/s an! Wie kann das sein? Ich meine anzeigen kann er mir ja viel aber ob das alles so richtig ist!? Und wieviel müsste ich denn eigentlich haben? Habe DSL-Flat 1024k von Gelsen-Net.

MfG
Marcel


----------



## myplex (29. Juli 2004)

Für "normales" DSL reicht eine 10 MB Netzwerkkarte (werden nur ca. 1,024 benötigt). Könnte es sein das du die LAN - Verbindung mit der 1843 - Verbindung verwechselst


----------



## squeaker (29. Juli 2004)

Traue niemals windows - teste lieber selber. Saug am besten eine große Datei von einem gut verfügbaren ftp-server (z.B. linux-image von einem ftp in Deutschland) und schau wieviel "speed" du bekommst.


----------



## BeaTBoxX (29. Juli 2004)

Jepp .. 400Mbit klingt so nach Firewire.


----------

